# Removing alloy wheels safely



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Realised when I was cleaning my wheels I must of scratched the inside of the bolt holes a bit last time I had the wheels off.

Obviously I now know you can get sockets with nylon on the outside, so I will grab one of those at some point. Any recommendations?

What do people do with the locking wheel nut key? I was thinking of perhaps wrapping this in some detailers tape as well although not sure if that's enough to stop scratching.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have locking wheel nuts now. The ones fitted were rubbish. 

If they are going to steal your wheels the locking wheels nuts are a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just take extra care when inserting the socket to the bolt and take your time. the ones I use have a plastic outer sleeve to offer some protection.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I don't have locking wheel nuts now. The ones fitted were rubbish.
> 
> If they are going to steal your wheels the locking wheels nuts are a minor inconvenience.


+1 on this, removing locking nuts is not much harder then standard bolts nowadays to anyone who knows what there doing enough to be stealing alloy wheels.

Was shocked when i snapped a crap butter like vauxhall key a couple of years back and the RAC came out and got it off in the time it would take me to undo a normal bolt!

Therefore if your worried of damaging the bolt holes with the locking key i would just ditch em and go with alll standard bolts and a sleeved socket


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Either buy plastic coated sockets or wrap sockets with insulating tape.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I use these.










Breaker bar helps a bit, main thing as has been said is just take your time and don't rush.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> I use these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the ones I have :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Save your money & as fatdazza says,wrap tape round a socket,does same job.

Andy


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I just wrap 4 or 5 turns of blue masking tape around the socket as I have a high impact one on the buzz gun. I've used gorilla tape but it tends to go sticky whereas the blue tape seems to last better. Doesn't cause any scratches.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

be careful not to wrap too much tape...........ask me how i know!

A lot of talk about the socket - but what are you using? Pry bar to break them loose? Then what? Ratchet or Drill?


----------



## Frizzley (May 13, 2020)

Got mine below on the bay - 5.99 with free p&p - ideal for I needed


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I don't have locking wheel nuts now. The ones fitted were rubbish.
> 
> If they are going to steal your wheels the locking wheels nuts are a minor inconvenience.


I disagree; by not using locking wheel nuts, you're providing the opportunity of theft to a much wider audience.

Those who don't know what they are doing; still know how to steal and also know how to unbolt wheels and will do so whilst parked on the street or the drive.

Removing decent locking wheel nuts without the correct equipment is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Wrap insulating tape as most advise and just take your time.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Demented said:


> I disagree; by not using locking wheel nuts, you're providing the opportunity of theft to a much wider audience.
> 
> Those who don't know what they are doing; still know how to steal and also know how to unbolt wheels and will do so whilst parked on the street or the drive.
> 
> Removing decent locking wheel nuts without the correct equipment is not as easy as it looks.


Wheel theft isn't what it used to be. They are more likely to take the entire car. I'm seeing more people getting their catalytic converters stolen these days.

Most cars still have plastic caps over the locking nuts. Visually you can't see if the are there or not. If people are targeting your wheels they'll turn up prepared. I doubt many locking nuts will be that much of an issue.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Wheel theft isn't what it used to be. They are more likely to take the entire car. I'm seeing more people getting their catalytic converters stolen these days.
> 
> Most cars still have plastic caps over the locking nuts. Visually you can't see if the are there or not. If people are targeting your wheels they'll turn up prepared. I doubt many locking nuts will be that much of an issue.


I agree, the market for stolen wheels is not what ir once was; however, those that steal, will steal regardless; we mustn't always assume they're this so called "professionals" who knows their trade; most often, they're opportunist who take advantage of a victims ignorance or lapse of awareness.

When crouching down on a darken driveway, adjacent to a wheel they're about to unbolt; once they see the locking wheel nut; they'll more than likely look elsewhere rather than try an array of removal tools or hammering on a universal removing tool.

Yeah, the stolen car parts market is not like it once was, especially when locking wheel nuts were introduced and became the norm; and as you say, they'll break into the house for the keys and take the car.

However, for the sake of £15-20 for a set of locking wheel nuts, it lessens the risks and reduces the demographic; otherwise, why even bother to lock our cars; why not leave the keys on the roof; after all, if they want it, they're going to take it, so why bother ?

It's better to do something than accept defeat.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ennoch said:


> I just wrap 4 or 5 turns of blue masking tape around the socket as I have a high impact one on the buzz gun. I've used gorilla tape but it tends to go sticky whereas the blue tape seems to last better. Doesn't cause any scratches.


I use red and that seems good too.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> I use red and that seems good too.


I use the red or yellow electrical installation tape; on occasions it does become sticky but it stays on for ages before then and is easily replaced.

Using the coloured tape helps identify socket size at glance.


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

grunty-motor said:


> be careful not to wrap too much tape...........ask me how i know!
> 
> A lot of talk about the socket - but what are you using? Pry bar to break them loose? Then what? Ratchet or Drill?


I'm just using something like this which I have had for like, ever:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/laser-telescopic-wheel-brace-500mm/13244

Then I loosen by hand when they are loose enough.

I try to hold the brace near the nut with one hand to stop the brace going off centre. I've always had tatty alloys on previous cars so this has been a bit of an expensive lesson to be more careful :wall:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I thought we were taking about the locking wheel nut key. 

I wrap the lower section of the locking wheel nut key in tape.

I use an X type wheel brace and I also wrap matching colour tape around the end of the brace which fits my wheel nuts; this also prevents me from inadvertently using the wrong size of the brace.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

joe456 said:


> I'm just using something like this which I have had for like, ever:
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/laser-telescopic-wheel-brace-500mm/13244
> 
> ...


That brace is fine for the initial slackening, but I think you would be better with a conventional wheel brace or drill with an adapter for taking the nut off a bit like this

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pr...y-wheel-deep-impact-socket-set-3-pieces/7256r

you can get them on ebay singular for the size you need


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

Be really careful that they are clean AND not wet. I messed up my newly refurbed wheels because I: 

1) Wrapped my socket in tape and used a bit too much tape, which actually made the fitment really tight, so turning the socket was grinding dirt into the wheels...
2) I did it after washing, so the car/wheels were wet. This made a bunch of dirt and little stones get onto the space between the socket and the wheel and mess it up.
3) I think the refurb was crap, in that they didn't use enough clear coat/bake it for long enough

So make sure everything is bone dry, clean, be careful, and don't use too much tape!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

A full set of locking wheel nut adapters for modern VW’s can easily be bought online from Germany. So anyone intent on stealing your wheels only needs a set to match the pattern of the locking wheel nut


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

As said make sure to use the plastic coated ones, and also make sure the area where the wheel socket goes in is clean as even the plastic coated sockets will scratch if not


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I crack the nuts with a breaker bar and a plastic coated socket.

Once the cars up in the air I use the 1/2 inch one of the below in a small battery drill. You can controll the speed and the angle better.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/kuou-Impac...=1601388066&sprefix=1/2+DRILL,aps,153&sr=8-45


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I use this https://www.halfords.com/tools/hand-tools/sockets-and-accessories/laser-alloy-car-wheel-socket-17mm-696963.html?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Tools%3EHand+Tools%3ESockets+and+Accessories-_-Tools%3EHand+Tools%3ESockets+&+Accessories-_-696963&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istFeedId=62b447cf-331e-4fec-a47a-9985ff72d404&istItemId=xxpmwr&istBid=tztm&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:8979078227|agid:94446562447|tid:aud-80976661069la-328474283986|crid:412800844946|nw:g|rnd:627849281239004599|dvc:c|adp:|mt:|loc:1007149&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtsv7BRCmARIsANu-CQfLcEWqfPDfSk47cL5TlRYdXgySJhtDOZK_Y1YE1KXLhMsTQe1FuSYaAg_SEALw_wcB

With a Makita DTW285Z 18V Brushless Impact Wrench I used to use a standard socket with tape but the wheel one with the plastic is the better choice

When putting the wheels BACK on:

ensure the hubs are clean (wire brush) and apply some lithium grease to the hub so it doesnt seize 

Use a torque wrench to tighten


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Either buy plastic coated sockets or wrap sockets with insulating tape.


I do this with a deep socket and keep it for just using on the wheels.


----------

